# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  گرایش نرم افزار رو کی باید انتخاب کنم ؟

## Amirhossein_22

سلام دوستان امروز رفتم برا ثبت نام دانشگاه ازاد ( با سوابق تحصیلی ) و مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کردم مشکلم این هست که توی فرم انتخاب رشته تنها نوشته بود مهندسی کامپیوتر و گرایشی نداشت مثل نرم افزار و سخت افزار و ... 

من علاقم نرم افزار هست کی باید این گرایش رو انتخاب کنم ؟ داخل خود دانشگاه یا در همین فرایند های ثبت نام ؟ دانشگاه های دولتی رو که میدونم از ترم 5 گرایش انتخاب میکنن ولی در مورد ازاد شنیدم همین اولش داخل ثبت نام باید گرایش رو انتخاب کنی همچین چیزی صحت داره ؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

> سلام دوستان امروز رفتم برا ثبت نام دانشگاه ازاد ( با سوابق تحصیلی ) و مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کردم مشکلم این هست که توی فرم انتخاب رشته تنها نوشته بود مهندسی کامپیوتر و گرایشی نداشت مثل نرم افزار و سخت افزار و ... 
> 
> من علاقم نرم افزار هست کی باید این گرایش رو انتخاب کنم ؟ داخل خود دانشگاه یا در همین فرایند های ثبت نام ؟ دانشگاه های دولتی رو که میدونم از ترم 5 گرایش انتخاب میکنن ولی در مورد ازاد شنیدم همین اولش داخل ثبت نام باید گرایش رو انتخاب کنی همچین چیزی صحت داره ؟


علیک سلام،اطلاعاتتون بروز نیست،از سال 95 به بعد گرایش ها در کارشناسی حذف شدند و باید در کارشناسی ارشد گرایش انتخاب کنی

----------


## Amirhossein_22

> علیک سلام،اطلاعاتتون بروز نیست،از سال 95 به بعد گرایش ها در کارشناسی حذف شدند و باید در کارشناسی ارشد گرایش انتخاب کنی


سلام مطمعن هستین ؟ چون من از همه که میپرسم هنوزم میگن ترم 5 به بعد انتخاب گرایش هست !

----------


## farhadhamidi

> سلام مطمعن هستین ؟ چون من از همه که میپرسم هنوزم میگن ترم 5 به بعد انتخاب گرایش هست !


آره مطمئنم

----------


## Love Rain

> سلام دوستان امروز رفتم برا ثبت نام دانشگاه ازاد ( با سوابق تحصیلی ) و مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کردم مشکلم این هست که توی فرم انتخاب رشته تنها نوشته بود مهندسی کامپیوتر و گرایشی نداشت مثل نرم افزار و سخت افزار و ... 
> 
> من علاقم نرم افزار هست کی باید این گرایش رو انتخاب کنم ؟ داخل خود دانشگاه یا در همین فرایند های ثبت نام ؟ دانشگاه های دولتی رو که میدونم از ترم 5 گرایش انتخاب میکنن ولی در مورد ازاد شنیدم همین اولش داخل ثبت نام باید گرایش رو انتخاب کنی همچین چیزی صحت داره ؟


سلام وقتتون بخیر
منم درگیر این موضوع بودم 
دیروز رفتم دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کردم، از مسئول ثبت نام که پرسیدم گفت ما تو این دانشگاه فقط نرم افزار داریم :Yahoo (83): 
حالا نمیدونم دانشگاه شهر شما کدوم گرایش ها رو داره... 
یکی از دوستامم کامپیوتر روزانه میخونه، گفت بعد از چند ترم اسم نرم افزار رو رشته اش خورد و ربطی به ارشد نداره!
موفق باشید :22:

----------


## Amirhossein_22

> سلام وقتتون بخیر
> منم درگیر این موضوع بودم 
> دیروز رفتم دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کردم، از مسئول ثبت نام که پرسیدم گفت ما تو این دانشگاه فقط نرم افزار داریم
> حالا نمیدونم دانشگاه شهر شما کدوم گرایش ها رو داره... 
> یکی از دوستامم کامپیوتر روزانه میخونه، گفت بعد از چند ترم اسم نرم افزار رو رشته اش خورد و ربطی به ارشد نداره!
> موفق باشید


سلام شما واسه ثبت نام اولیه رفتین یا ثبت نام نهایی ؟ جوابای ثبت نام اینترنتی مگه اومده ؟

یه سوال دیگه داشتم من تو ثبت نام اینترنتی معدل کل پیش دانشگاهیم رو قسمت سوابق تحصیلی وارد نکردم یعنی در حقیقت رفتم کافی نت واسه ثبت نام اون بنده خدا گفت این قسمت معدل کل پیش ستاره دار نیست مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه واردش نکرد حالا من کلا به شک افتادم اینکه واردش نکردم مشکل ایجاد نکنه ؟ شنیدم هم ملاک پذیرش بر اساس معدل کتبی دیپلم هست درسته ؟

----------


## va6hid

4 ترم اول رو مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونید بعد ترم 5 تعیین گرایش میکنید ک برید نرم افزار / سخت افزار / ایتی .. و بر اساس معدل هم هم حق تعیین دارید .. یعنی معدل بالاها حق انتخابشون بیشتره  و اگ معدلتون پایین باشه ممکنه بهتون گرایش نرم افزار نرسه  و قبل شما پر شه

----------


## Love Rain

> سلام شما واسه ثبت نام اولیه رفتین یا ثبت نام نهایی ؟ جوابای ثبت نام اینترنتی مگه اومده ؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه داشتم من تو ثبت نام اینترنتی معدل کل پیش دانشگاهیم رو قسمت سوابق تحصیلی وارد نکردم یعنی در حقیقت رفتم کافی نت واسه ثبت نام اون بنده خدا گفت این قسمت معدل کل پیش ستاره دار نیست مشکل ایجاد نمیکنه واردش نکرد حالا من کلا به شک افتادم اینکه واردش نکردم مشکل ایجاد نکنه ؟ شنیدم هم ملاک پذیرش بر اساس معدل کتبی دیپلم هست درسته ؟


سلام
من واسه ثبت نام اولیه رفتم
بعدش گفتن فکر کنم 15 یا 16 شهریور تماس میگیرن که واسه ثبت نام نهایی مدارک رو ببریم
کافی نت واستون پیرینت گرفت دیگه؟!
میتونید واسه اینکه خیالتون راحت شه برید به این ادرس و معدل رو وارد کنین
https://azmoon.iau.ac.ir/Wfrm_login.aspx?Sys=1&SysTpy=1



واسه من تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو اشتباه زد اومدم خونه درستش کردم :Y (673): 
فقط بعداز ویرایش کد رهگیری جدید داد به من که دوباره پیرینت گرفتم

----------

